# utf-8 zu iso-8859-1



## bilgili (21. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

wie kann ich einen Text vom utf-8 Format in iso-8859-1 konvertieren, ohne  das die Umlaute verändert werden?

Vielen Dank für jede Hilfe.

bilgili


----------



## Bleiglanz (21. Jul 2005)

einen Reader besorgen zum Einlesen mit UTF-8

einen Writer besorgen und rausschreiben mit ISO-8859-1

ODER

die bytes als array einlesen

in string verwandeln mit new String (bytearray,"UTF-8")

dann toBytes("ISO-8859-1") aufrufen


----------



## bilgili (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

zunächst vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort.

Beim ersten Lösungs-Vorschlag gehen die Umlaute verloren.

Wenn due den 2. Lösungsvorschlag ausführlicher Schreiben könntest, waere ich sehr dankbar, da ich in dieser Hinsicht Anfänger bin.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüsse

bilgili


----------



## Bleiglanz (22. Jul 2005)

warum sollen bei der ersten Variante die Umlaute verloren gehen, poste mal den Quelltext mit dem du das versucht hast

liegt der Text wirklich als UTF-8 kodierte Datei vor??


----------



## bilgili (22. Jul 2005)

Hallo,

jetzt funktioniert es. Ich habe folgenden Code:



Vielen Dank

bilgili


```
public void leseFile()
	{
		BufferedReader   in;
		FileInputStream	 fr;
		FileOutputStream fw;
		String			 line;

		try
		{
			fr = new FileInputStream("d:\\temp1\\abspacen.xml");
			in = new BufferedReader(new InputStreamReader(fr, "UTF-8"));

			fw = new FileOutputStream("d:\\temp2\\abspacen.xml");
			Writer out = new OutputStreamWriter(fw, "ISO-8859-1");
					
			while ((line = in.readLine()) != null)
			{
				out.write(line);
				out.write("\n");
			}
					
			in.close();
			out.close();

			System.out.println("Fertig!");
		}
		catch (IOException e)
		{
			System.out.println("Fehler Beim Lesen der Datei: " + e);
		}
	}
```


----------

